# DSL Speed absichtlich drosseln



## xtratz (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal gibt es eine Möglichkeit den DSL Speed automatisch zu drosseln.
Ich möchte ein paar Internetprojekte auch mal mit einer langsameren Geschwindigkeit testen.

Hab jetzt ne 6000 er Leitung.

Gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2005)

UTFSE:   
Speed Limiter:
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/?id=2130


----------



## MC-René (29. Oktober 2005)

Oder auch: NetLimiter


----------

